# 29 Gallon low tech



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I recently broke down my 29 gallon and restarted. The backdrop is light blue silk material. Eventulally I will paint the filter pipes blue. The mountain I created to put moss and ferns closer to the light. Also put pcv tubes in it to create hiding places for Apistogrammas in holding tank. Doesn't blend in well. What can I do to make it blend in more?

*Lights *
3 T8's (ZooMed ultrasun, Aqua-glo , and Life-glo)
*Ferts*
Brightwell Multi
Seachem Nitrogen until hair algae gone
Brightwell Fe
Excel
*Plants*
Dwarf Lilly bulbs 2
Eleocharis acicularis
Hygrophila difformis
Hygrophila polysperma gold
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Vesicularia dubyana
Myriophyllum simulans 
Microsorum pteropus v windelov and needle 
Rotala rotundifolia
Sagittaria subulata










Beginning scape


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

You could dig them out a cave under the driftwood, perhaps. Not sure how that would work with sand. Like this:


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Ekrindul said:


> You could dig them out a cave under the driftwood.


There are some area under the big piece of wood for them to hide.

Getting some Pennywort in the mail. Hoping draping it over the mountain and over the pipes will help it to blend more.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Ekrindul said:


>


This is very pretty. Got a link to see the full view?


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

dawntwister said:


> This is very pretty. Got a link to see the full view?


Not yet. It had some set backs due to a great deal of crypt melt, lot of moving around. Waiting for some recovery before I show it.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Beginning to break it down, for since I have lost some crypts I believe the ferts in the substrate have peatered out.
Here it is now with Coralife T5NO and T8 light strips









Next set up will just have crypts, ferns and Myriophyllum simulans. Thus the light will be just the coralife light strip.


----------

